# network issues



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

was trying to get my 6.2 hacked tivo to stream my recordings to my XBMC and had telnet and FTP working fine until i got done transfering and modifying files,when i go try my new set up,it doesnt work,then io try to see was going on and i lost telnet and ftphave tryed reseting my router, tryed changing ip adrress and nothing no network connection

anything you guys can think off?


BTW you think i should upgrade 8.2?Its a RCA S2 DSR7000/17 SV:6.2-01-2-321

I havent done anything to my tivo since 2005 when i upgraded to 6.2,so im not to familiar with the latest develoment,any advice is appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

8.2 is for SA Tivos.


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

sorry i guess i got confuse with all the reading,whats the latest software version for DirectTivo S2

Thanks

















/


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

6.3e if you really want to be current, but I would stay with 6.2a if I were you.


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

ok

I just got to figure out whats wrong with my tivo 

I dont have any comunication what so ever,Its ther a file that i ca replace that wuold reset my network capabilities?even if i have to pull out my hdd 

BTW Thank you for responding and trying to assist me


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

what changed before it stopped responding?


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

i was in the process of installing a script on my XBOX that would let me stream my recordings to it.I did some changes to the rc.sysinit.author file and then when i rebooted to try it,i find out that i dont have any communication.

BTW i backed up the original rc.sysinit.author file just in case


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

F1 Fan said:


> i was in the process of installing a script on my XBOX that would let me stream my recordings to it.I did some changes to the rc.sysinit.author file and then when i rebooted to try it,i find out that i dont have any communication.
> 
> BTW i backed up the original rc.sysinit.author file just in case


Most common cause for that is editing the file on a PC, ftping it over, and not setting rc.sysinit.author chmod +x (executable)

if that's the case, unless you took precautions (serial cable + either changed password or other boot protection) you'll have to pull the drive to fix it.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What BTUx9 said.


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

I guess im going to have to pull the drive,Could you guys tell me what im supose to do once i have the drive connected to my PC or point me in the right direction to a guide or a tutorial.

Again,Thank you for your help guys


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Go to mfslive.org and download the free boot cd. Connect your drive to your pc, boot from the cd and mount the drive. Then make changes as needed.


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks alot, im on my way


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

just want to make sure im doing this right.

Once im booted with the mfslive cd Ill mount the drive with this command "mount /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author" and then "chmod 755 rc.sysinit.author" to make it executable. 

Thats it?

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

F1 Fan said:


> just want to make sure im doing this right.
> 
> Once im booted with the mfslive cd Ill mount the drive with this command "mount /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author" and then "chmod 755 rc.sysinit.author" to make it executable.
> 
> ...


Here is a link of an example of how to use the mount command.


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey guys sorry for taking so long to get back at this,I was out of town for a while.

Im trying to get this going but not getting far.I boot from my MFSLive disk and try to find the drive and nothing,I have a USB to IDE adapter try typing bootpage -p /dev/sda,b,c,d and nothing,try pdisk -l /dev/hdd and it fails.



any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## F1 Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

^^^^^^^^
anyone?


----------

